# Shutter color ideas



## mikestorm5 (Nov 11, 2012)

Title says it all. Bought over the summer and this will be my project next year. Was leaning toward black but was wondering if there was a more interesting color I was overlooking.

On another note, house came with Anderson windows and I have the inserts that give the windows a 'pane' look in a bunch of boxes in the basement. Does the house look better without or should I install?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That style house needs those deviders.
Try checking out some of the major paint companys websites. So have a place to down load a picture of your house and you can "paint" a box like a shutter and change the color.
There also going to have some sample house that you can do the same thing.


----------



## jakeubu (Nov 10, 2012)

What about a dark tan or brown?


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

maroon is the most popular color for shutters. usa a paint program and draw some shutters over a photo of your house and see what color looks best


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

A darker shade of the roof shingles would be my choice to tie it all together


----------



## Blindscanada (Dec 30, 2012)

I would use white shutters. That way from the street if you decide to put white treatments in the windows you are safe.


----------

